# Zoa hitch hiker on my orange Torch...



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hard to see in the pic. but it has a purple center with pink green and orange tipped arms...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe its so cute! @[email protected]


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

IMO that looks more like a Majano anemone than a zoa.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Tristan said:


> IMO that looks more like a Majano anemone than a zoa.


+1 for Majano but they look nice


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah. Not a zoa, but a cute little anemone!


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Guys, The store I bought the torch from said it was a zoo but now that I Google Majano anemone I can clearly see that it`s not a zoo.
Makes sense now because the part of the torch that`s closest to it doesn`t want to open...


----------

